
Mdast.js – AST-based parser for GFM/(Common)Mark(down) - rhythmvs
https://github.com/wooorm/mdast
======
rhythmvs
A well-implemented contester/alternative to the official commonmark.js AST-
based implementation. Started as a fork of marked.js, but with a solid plugin
architecture for parse tree manipulation.

